# Transistor...



## thelighter2 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo Forum,
weiss nicht ob das Thema hier richtig aufgehoben ist aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal.
Morgen schreibe ich einen Test über Transistoren.

Nun wollte ich Fragen was der unterschied zwischen einen Onipolaren und einen Bipolaren Transistor ist

und wie man die Formeln UBE und UCE , IC , Q , PV(Verlustleistung) herleiten kann.
Kennt einer von euch eine Formelsammlung im Netz die speziell für Transistorberechnungen gemacht wurde.

MfG Alex


----------

